# AOC 2236Vw Monitor vs BENQ G2222HDL



## @nkit (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey guys i want to buy a Full HD 22 inch Monitor... 
I've selected the 

AOC 2236vw

Description
The 2236Vw is a 22" LCD Widescreen HD Monitor, with both analog D-sub and DVI-D inputs. It has a super-fast response time, its wall-mountable and requires low energy consumption.

Monitor Type	:   	LCD
Screen Size (Inches)	:   	22
Viewable Size (Inches)	:   	21.5
Screen Area (mm)	:   	476.64x268.11
Type of Technology	:   	Active Matrix
Flat Screen	:   	Yes
Anti Glare	:   	Yes
Anti Static	:   	Yes
Contrast Ratio	:   	60000:1 DC
Maximum Display Resolution (dpi)	:   	1920x1080
User Controls	:   	Digital
Low Radiation	:   	RoHS
Warranty	:   	1 year

*www.iglobul.com/mall/images/2/2245/large/SKU_266_2245.jpg

and 
BENQ G2222HDL

The BenQ G2222HDL gives you crystal-clear view with the LED backlight technology. Featuring a 21.5" screen, a dynamic contrast ratio of 5,000,000:1, 5ms response time, and Senseye® Human Vision Technology, this monitor has only the best image quality to offer. Plus, its Eco Mode allows you to cut power consumption by 75%!


*www.benq.co.in/images/hq/products/prd_original/lcdm/lcdm_g2222hdl.jpg


Both the monitors come into my budget...
NEED ADVICE WHICH I SHOULD BUY


just confused which one to go for....
as both are good...
Any difference.. please reply 
and suggestions for any other model (FULL HD 22) in the budget of max 9500 is welcome....


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2010)

Go for the BenQ. A lot of people have their monitors in this forum and are satisfied.


----------



## paroh (Oct 16, 2010)

If u could increase ur budget i Strongly recommend u 
UltraSharpTM  U2311H 23”W Monitor
I just buy it Total cost including all taxes Rs. 15300.
It is  IPS (In-Plane Switching), anti glare with hard coat 3H
Viewing Angle (178° vertical / 178° horizontal)
Quality of color of IPS is really far better than a regular TN Panel LCD. 
For full detail of monitor visit dell site


> *www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/monitor-dell-u2311h?c=in&l=en&s=bsd&cs=inbsd1



Check these video to know the difference TN vs IPS 

```
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=DP7C00BIzH8
```


```
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=BG7XNwbUYEM
```


----------



## Revolution (Oct 17, 2010)

What ?
AOC got only 1 year of warranty ?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 19, 2010)

from the above u monitor u have mentioned.. go for Benq one.. it much better than AOC also that benq model comes under LED series so it will have less power consumption also..


----------

